# OPC Codesys C#



## enter (26 Februar 2010)

Hallo ich suche einen OPC Server für Codesys programmierbare Steuerungen den ich in c# vs 2008 programmieren kann. Habt ihr irgendwelche Erfahrungen dies bezüglich?
  Ich hatte  den OPC von der Firma Kassl schon ins Auge gefasst bloß der scheint noch nicht fertig zu sein.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (26 Februar 2010)

Einige CoDeSs-Steuerungen haben doch einen OPC-Server im Bauch. Für den PC benötigst Du dann einen OPC-Client.


----------



## enter (26 Februar 2010)

Ok da haste du recht.Dann einen OPC Client in C# ?


----------



## Nitrozin (3 März 2010)

Hi,

eine Menge Stoff findest du auf dieser Seite.

http://www.opcconnect.com/freestuf.php

Beim Kepware OPC-Server sind Beispiele für VB, VB.NET und C++ dabei, vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.

Gruß Volker


----------



## Hans Putman (4 März 2010)

Hallo, Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit dem OPC client von Kinitica RT.
http://www.kineticart.co.uk/KineticaRTOPC.asp

Ist nicht zu teuer und der Support is gut. Ich benutze dieser OPC client ab 2005 für verschiende programme und OPC servers (Vipa, Siemens, Moeller, Multiprog).

Gr, Hans


----------



## david.ka (4 März 2010)

und ich habe damit gute Erfahrungen gemacht:
http://www.codeproject.com/KB/COM/opcdotnet.aspx

Auf alle OPC Server anwendbar und völlig kostenlos


----------



## enter (4 März 2010)

Werde mir mal beide Sachen angucken Danke euch


----------

